

'eztv' shuts down after hostile takeover - rplnt
https://torrentfreak.com/eztv-shuts-down-after-hostile-takeover-150518/

======
NicoJuicy
The .se domain was linked to the mailbox of EZTV founder NovaKing, which
allowed them to access the domain registrar account and various other services
for which they quickly reset all passwords

\-- So thats why i use a gmail address for public services. I wouldnt know
which to pick involving torrents. But i wouldnt use the domain mail.

They also tookover the .ch domain because of ownership of the .se domain and
misleading the registrar.

~~~
rplnt
I see it the other way. I wouldn't use gmail for anything important. You have
no control over it, the account could be banned at any time without any
warning. So for me having your own domain for email seems to make more sense.
Even if you host it with Google.

~~~
NicoJuicy
You can setup a backup emailaddress just in case, some guys were hacked
because they hosted it themselves.

But if you only use it for your own porposes, i don't see why you'd get
banned... Nothing harmfull happens with that email.

------
musername
eztv the site or the group? the site is just a front. It also ran zoink.it as
torrent-file host, but files are spread on other hosts, as well. Hardly anyone
relies on the site anyway. Not to mention, I suspect I once a got a virus from
a shady advert on an affiliated tracker/torrent-host.

Now I wonder, is this the industry turning prevention up a notch since Netflix
et al proved a viable modle, or an attempt to abuse the userbase with ads and
drive-by downloads?

